# Homemade latex recipe?



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody has tried this recipe for liquid latex. I saw on youtube this guy using white bathroom caulk cut down with a little ammonia and cotton. It's then brushed on. I need something that'll be good for props that will be exposed to New England Octobers.....but cheap to make. Anybody have another weatherproof latex substitute recipe? ( I searched the site but couldn't locate a thread addressing it)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

From what I've read, acrylic latex caulk does not hold up well to sunlight and temperature extremes, so it really is not suitable for the outdoor use you propose. Silicone caulks hold up to weather, but may not work for this purpose. Did he specify the type of caulk in the video besides generic "bathroom caulk"?

The cautionary note here is to make sure the ingredients are compatible with ammonia. It's best to review the MSDS and look for incompatibilities before trying a YouTube experiment. I've seen at least one warning about not using ammonia with caulk because of the release of toxic fumes.


----------

